# cheap alternative remote for SAT-t60?



## spiffy (Oct 23, 2002)

Hi everyone, 

I'm embarrassed to ask this; but I have somehow misplaced my still working SAT-T60 remote. Can anyone recommend an inexpensive remote I can buy TODAY in my local brick & mortar stores that will emulate most of the T60 buttons? (Don't care about thumbs up/down; but really need most of other buttons, especially fast forward/remind and that 'clear' button to quickly erase programs.) I am in California. 

BTW, is the T-60 replacement remote Weeknees is selling really the market price? Seems awfully steep... 

Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance! 

Spiffy


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Any of the recent one-for-all remotes using setup code SAT 0639 will work fine, like the urc-6131nw at walmart.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

It's not a B&M store but how about from the TiVo site? http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp. Any of the remotes will work.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

rminsk said:


> It's not a B&M store but how about from the TiVo site? http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp. Any of the remotes will work.


Not on the Sonys, as they use their own remote code set.


----------



## spiffy (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for the info everyone. 

Now that the emergency is over, I'm curious: does anyone make learning remotes that can let me map the keys so they will lay out exactly like the SAT-T60 remote? (I understand the model number is RM-Y809.) 

I'm so used to the way this remote's keys are layed out, I can use it without looking -- and since I know eventually I'll have to upgrade to other Tivo equipments, I'd like to be able to map the remotes' keys to the same way as the RM-Y809... Can this be done? 

Thanks again, 

Spiffy


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

spiffy said:


> Thanks for the info everyone.
> 
> Now that the emergency is over, I'm curious: does anyone make learning remotes that can let me map the keys so they will lay out exactly like the SAT-T60 remote? (I understand the model number is RM-Y809.)
> 
> ...












The sony remote next to the y809 T60 remote is the RM-VL600, $25, its the first sony remote of any kind with preset codes tailored towards the T60. With previous sony remotes you had to ue the sony standard sat code then teach the PVR commands, if the remote wasn't a learning remote you were out of luck. The RM-vl600 is a learning remote.

The next remote is the One-For-All urc-8820, under $20 on-line, it has preset code, missing commands can either be taught or you can use advanced codes. Advanced codes are 5 digit codes for indivdual functions.

The other two are URC remotes, the RF10-$79 and the RF20-$99. Both can be find cheaper on-line. Each are learning remotes, with purchase of the separately sold RF basestation the MRF-100, are RF remotes.


----------



## boltjames (Dec 21, 2002)

I bought a RM-VL600 last night for my new HR10-250 and have a question....

I don't have the original remote that came with the HR10, and the one I have lacks the "LIST" button. Short of going to someone's house and borrowing their HR10 remote to do a learning program, is there another way to do this? Any way to program the RM-VL600 to make one of the buttons display the HR10's Now Playing list?

BJ


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

boltjames said:


> I bought a RM-VL600 last night for my new HR10-250 and have a question....
> 
> I don't have the original remote that came with the HR10, and the one I have lacks the "LIST" button. Short of going to someone's house and borrowing their HR10 remote to do a learning program, is there another way to do this? Any way to program the RM-VL600 to make one of the buttons display the HR10's Now Playing list?
> 
> BJ


If the preset code, SAT 3214, doesn't have the command, then you're out of luck without a remote to learn from.


----------



## spiffy (Oct 23, 2002)

Edmund said:


> The sony remote next to the y809 T60 remote is the RM-VL600, $25, its the first sony remote of any kind with preset codes tailored towards the T60. With previous sony remotes you had to ue the sony standard sat code then teach the PVR commands, if the remote wasn't a learning remote you were out of luck. The RM-vl600 is a learning remote.
> 
> The next remote is the One-For-All urc-8820, under $20 on-line, it has preset code, missing commands can either be taught or you can use advanced codes. Advanced codes are 5 digit codes for indivdual functions.
> 
> The other two are URC remotes, the RF10-$79 and the RF20-$99. Both can be find cheaper on-line. Each are learning remotes, with purchase of the separately sold RF basestation the MRF-100, are RF remotes.


Thanks for the picture, Edmund! Since you have all of these remotes, which one do you like the most? Right now I am leaning toward the OFA or the VL600, since their buttons layout seemed to be most similar to the Y809; though I am still intrigued by the OFA 6131 -- but I understand it can only be tied to the SAT-T60 even with the advanced codes, since I can't map the buttons.

(I ended up getting the Philips PMDVR8 from Best Buy, because Walmart didn't have the 6131. Ironically BB had the 6131, but I didn't get it for some reason. The PMDVR8 is going back to BB regardless -- I just don't like it at all.)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

boltjames said:


> I bought a RM-VL600 last night for my new HR10-250 and have a question....
> 
> I don't have the original remote that came with the HR10,


you dont mean 'new' as in fresh out of the box I hope. I've heard of installers stealing cables but never remotes 

And while we are on sony topics, i'll throw my hat in for the vl900. Lacks an alternative for thumbs and slow but other than that, i've programmed it wonderfully to replace the t60 and now my 2 hdtivos.

I could make one of the other system functions do thumbs but never got around to it since i rarely use them


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

spiffy said:


> Thanks for the picture, Edmund! Since you have all of these remotes, which one do you like the most? Right now I am leaning toward the OFA or the VL600, since their buttons layout seemed to be most similar to the Y809; though I am still intrigued by the OFA 6131 -- but I understand it can only be tied to the SAT-T60 even with the advanced codes, since I can't map the buttons.
> 
> (I ended up getting the Philips PMDVR8 from Best Buy, because Walmart didn't have the 6131. Ironically BB had the 6131, but I didn't get it for some reason. The PMDVR8 is going back to BB regardless -- I just don't like it at all.)


I like the RF30 myself, it controls 15 devices, enough for two rooms worth of components, and the RF allows me to control them.

The vl600 is what my fathers uses, he is 84 and likes the big buttons. His personal sat receiver is my Sony T60.

I don't understand your statement about the use of the 6131 with the T60? tied? The 6131 can control 6 devices, one can be a T60, another can be a peanut remote controlled tivo? If there missing commands there are advanced codes you can use to map the unused keys on the 6131. You can also map advanced codes across devices if you wish. The 6131 can't learn, but with advanced codes you usually don't need to.


----------



## spiffy (Oct 23, 2002)

Edmund said:


> I don't understand your statement about the use of the 6131 with the T60? tied? The 6131 can control 6 devices, one can be a T60, another can be a peanut remote controlled tivo? If there missing commands there are advanced codes you can use to map the unused keys on the 6131. You can also map advanced codes across devices if you wish. The 6131 can't learn, but with advanced codes you usually don't need to.


I meant for future compatibilities with newer Tivo models... Since the 6131 does not learn, it won't be able to control new Tivo models coming out in the future -- that's my guess anyway?

Which is why I am hoping to find a remote that will let me map the keys to lay out *exactly *like the Y809; so no matter what Tivo I upgrade to later on, I can still control the unit in the same way. (I can't believe how my Y809 habit is seared into me; I just can't seem to get used to a different button placements -- using the PMDVR8 has been miserable.)


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

spiffy said:


> I meant for future compatibilities with newer Tivo models... Since the 6131 does not learn, it won't be able to control new Tivo models coming out in the future -- that's my guess anyway?
> 
> Which is why I am hoping to find a remote that will let me map the keys to lay out *exactly *like the Y809; so no matter what Tivo I upgrade to later on, I can still control the unit in the same way. (I can't believe how my Y809 habit is seared into me; I just can't seem to get used to a different button placements -- using the PMDVR8 has been miserable.)


There won't be any upgrades to the Sony tivo code.

Lets see the peanut tivo remote code in the 6131 is PVR/vcr 0618, its been around since series 1 tivos, in fact the preset commands are series 1. When series 2 came around there were now separate GUIDE and slightly different Tivo/Directv key, advanced codes took care of that, GUIDE -150, TIVO/DTV-058.

The next upgrade to the tivo codeset came when the Pioneer DVDR/Tivo combo was released, new commands taken care by Advanced codes include; DVD-168, TOP MENU-166, MENU-119, STOP-037, VCR PLUS-041, RETURN-170

Then the Toshiba & Humax DVDR/tivo combos, added these advanced codes: Angle-036, STOP-037, DVD-039, TOP MENU-043, MENU-119

I think the code 0618 and advanced codes have survived the test of time.


----------



## spiffy (Oct 23, 2002)

I went back to BB to return the Philips, and remembered why I didn't get the 6131 -- the one BB has looks nothing like the pics I've seen on the web -- in fact, it looks more like the 8820, which has a different button layout. I probably would have gotten the 6131 had it been the one I've seen all over the net.

Gonna go to another local electronic store and see if they have it.


----------



## spiffy (Oct 23, 2002)

Edmund said:


> I think the code 0618 and advanced codes have survived the test of time.


Um, I'm confused, Edmund... Am I supposed to look for the advanced codes for 0618 or 0639? In the beginning of the thread you said the 6131 uses 0639...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The 6131 was replaced by the 6131n over a year ago. Probably the only place to get the original 6131 is ebay.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

spiffy said:


> Um, I'm confused, Edmund... Am I supposed to look for the advanced codes for 0618 or 0639? In the beginning of the thread you said the 6131 uses 0639...


No, for your sony the code is SAT 0639. From here on out the only tivos in production come with peanut remote, so will only use PVR code 0618. Sony is out of the tivo business.


----------



## dpam (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry guys, I can't follow this thread and need some help with a T-60 remote replacement. Mine suddenly stopped working (most buttons). I do have an old Peanut Remote, can I program that to work - how do you enter the advanced codes?

Or should I get the RM-VL600 from ebay, and then again how do I enter the codes to tell it to properly drive the T-60? Thanks for slowing down for a newbie.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

No you can't reprogram the peanut remote for the T60. 

Yes, get the v600. The code for the T60 is SAT 3207. On the Vl600 it doesn't matter what device you use, the first digit of the code determines what the device will be. To enter the code on the vl600:

1. press and hold SET, while you press MENU, light remains on and you can release the keys
2. pick a device key
3. enter code using the key pad, e.g. 3207
4. press ENTER


----------



## dpam (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks a million!


----------



## dpam (Apr 1, 2005)

OK got the VL600. Followed your instructions and it works - except the GUIDE. Can't find any button that brings up the Guide on live TV. Any ideas?

Thanks, DPAM


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

dpam said:


> OK got the VL600. Followed your instructions and it works - except the GUIDE. Can't find any button that brings up the Guide on live TV. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks, DPAM


Sorry, I just noticed that, if you have any learning remote in the house, you can get the GUIDE command from vl600, using SAT code 3001. The guide works but the PVR commands don't, Teach the command from he code 3001, to the learning remote, then back to the vl600 device programmed with code 3207.

If you don't have a learning remote, PM me your address, I will mail you a remote, its the One-For-all urc-6012w, With help from advanced codes it will give you access to all the T60 commands. Then just teach them to the Vl600. I just got from ebay 25- 6012w's for $30 with shipping. 3 of them were bad.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

newsposter said:


> you dont mean 'new' as in fresh out of the box I hope. I've heard of installers stealing cables but never remotes
> 
> And while we are on sony topics, i'll throw my hat in for the vl900.


well i'm glad it's discontinued because i cant recommend it anymore...the select button is virtually unusable anymore and i'm very disappointed...shouldnt this have lasted longer?

also FF and RW buttons are showing deterioration.

anyone recommend a similar layout to the vl900? (numbers on top)


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

newsposter said:


> well i'm glad it's discontinued because i cant recommend it anymore...the select button is virtually unusable anymore and i'm very disappointed...shouldnt this have lasted longer?
> 
> also FF and RW buttons are showing deterioration.
> 
> anyone recommend a similar layout to the vl900? (numbers on top)


Remotes do not last forever, the vl900 is a very old remote, at least 8 years old. I have two vl900's that haven't had much use, PM me I let have for very cheap. You can clone your old vl900 to them so you wouldn't have to reprogram them from scratch.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for the offer..ill keep it in mind...what do you think of the vl600? I just read the review of it and it seems like it has every button I need from the vl900 and it should perform exactly the same. (including the ability to manually program whatever i want to every button. the minor button changes seem to be something i can adapt to. But the main thing is numbers at top and the other buttons at the bottom.

the biggest change will be the 3 buttons right below the number pad on the vl900 were essentially moved to between the vol/channel up buttons on the vl600. I use those 3 buttons for live/list/guide on the vl900

off the top of your head can you think of anything the vl600 wont do that the vl 900 did? The most important thing is that i can reprogram any button to what i want and ignore the text on the buttons. (makes it fun if visitors come over lol)

I have to dig further but do you think there's any reason the 4 white buttons under the number pad wouldnt be manually programmable? It's a dealbreaker if they cant be


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

No, the vl600 will do everything the vl900 did, and more. The 4 white keys are fully programmable, you can teach whatever you wish to them. Its the 4 system control keys at the bottom that might give you trouble, the will only hold a macro, the commands that make up the macro have to be mapped to other keys already on the remote. And these system control keys are global, the same 4 macros will show up no matter what device you're in. 

The vl600 is alot lighter remote with only two AA batteries instead of the four the vl900 had.

And the vl600 is the first sony remote to have the transport commands for the T60, you don't have to add them, you might have to add the Guide command.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Edmund said:


> No, the vl600 will do everything the vl900 did, and more. The 4 white keys are fully programmable, you can teach whatever you wish to them. Its the 4 system control keys at the bottom that might give you trouble, the will only hold a macro, the commands that make up the macro have to be mapped to other keys already on the remote. And these system control keys are global, the same 4 macros will show up no matter what device you're in.


well maybe i wont have too much of an issue. Right now the only thing i used the system buttons to control is tivo 1, tivo 2 and my amp. I didnt wanna have to remember that tivo 1 is setup on the cable/sat button and tivo 2 is on the vcr button etc. So i somehow programmed system 1 to change to the cable/sat button. In theory i can just do the same thing with the vl600 right? or if not, i can just not use the system buttons. Weird they are at the bottom anyway, may get in the way.



Edmund said:


> The vl600 is alot lighter remote with only two AA batteries instead of the four the vl900 had.


oh didnt know that. Just did read that it's more flimsy..oh well. The vl900 has fallen a lot and no issues. Hope my luck continues.



Edmund said:


> And the vl600 is the first sony remote to have the transport commands for the T60, you don't have to add them, you might have to add the Guide command.


I was gonna ask you if i can just transfer codes to my new remote, should i buy it, but then i realized as i was typing that it wont work anyway. I need to reassign the buttons around the 'joystick buttons' to do things different on the new remote vs the old.

thanks for the info about those center buttons. It may have solidified my purchase. But I tend to dwell and analyze (may even plot it out on a printout lol) to make sure i'm making a good decision 

EDIT: after mapping out all the buttons i ordered it because i'm really tired of not being able to FF with the vl900. (and my cat got a free toy for the amazon free shipping lol) ..... keeping my fingers crossed I can get used to the new layout.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ok i have a puzzle for you. I got the vl600 and am programming it button by button. I've chosen SAT for my hdtivo1. Every button works great but the OK button will NOT accept any commands. The sat button blinks and the set button blinks faster and it appears ready to accept the command but the Ok button wont be 'set' to any button at all. BUT when i press the OK button the sat button does light up! But no lights on the tivo light up and it doesnt 'select' as i want it to, 

i tried programming any other button to the OK button but apparently under SAT you cannot program the OK button. I tried the TAPE button and the OK button easily accepted the Select button being programmed into it

ill have to dig deep into the manual but why would OK not be programmable under the SAT selection?

edit...genius me figured it out lol....either i accidentally programmed another button or it came from the factory programmed but i deleted that button and added it back and voila! it works

oops didnt see ur post...i had put the computer down to play with the remote and when i refreshed, i see you came to the same conclusion


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

prehaps it already had command taught to it, try erasing the command on just the OK key, and try teaching it again.


----------

